# DNP + Keto ?



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi guys!

I will probably start dnp sometime next week, and I think I got all bases covered, but stubborn as I am.

Im currently running a "keto" style diet with almost no carbs.

I have been running this for a while, and I usually do it this way when Im cutting. So the big question!

Can I run a keto based diet with 10-20g of carbs per day on DNP, without loosing any "effects" of the dnp fatburning process?

Im really comfortable with my current macros and diet, so would like to keep it this way.

If you guys say I should add some more carbs, I got a alternate plan to do so.

I know 100g carbs is good per day, id prefer less if possible.

Share ur taughts guys!


----------



## AdNewz (Mar 26, 2014)

Im currently on day 4 of a 125mg dp cycle and only have 30g of carbs a day.

im starting to see result already, which is surprising seen as im on a very low dose and very low carb diet. so I'd say you would be fine.

Good Luck!


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Around 100g Carbs is recommended, not because of the 'fat loss effects', but because of hypoglycemia, especially around training


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

Echo said:


> Around 100g Carbs is recommended, not because of the 'fat loss effects', but because of hypoglycemia, especially around training


x2 On this, but its also personal preference some do well with sub 50g per day some people will do better with 100g+ per day


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

funkypigeon said:


> x2 On this, but its also personal preference some do well with sub 50g per day some people will do better with 100g+ per day


Alright.

Thx Echo for input!

Now I know why its recommended to be at 100g carb, thx.

I will try with my usual diet, if I get this hypo thing, I will consider adding more carbs to the mix.

Hypo is when the bloodsuger levels fall so you get dizzy etc, right?

I will walk around with those super fast carb things that they sell so if I get the feeling I could add some hopefully get back to normal.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Tiny Snake said:


> Alright.
> 
> Thx Echo for input!
> 
> ...


That's correct, and that's exactly what I do - something like these for diabetics - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Acting-Glucose-Tablets-Chewable-Flavour/dp/B00EXPWUGA/ref=pd_sim_d_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=14P3JWJRNSQ3W1JGH2KP


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Low carb is the best way to do it IMO. Less heat and far greater fat loss when restricting carbs.


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

There is one thing im thinking about tough. How is it even possible to get hypo, when you are running Keto diet and dont eat any carbs to begin with, how could you crash?

It sounds impossible, but someone could maybe clarify for me how this works?


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

MrLulz said:


> Low carb is the best way to do it IMO. Less heat and far greater fat loss when restricting carbs.


I have read about this too, should be less carb craving as well I think.


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Maybe people use carbs as they prefer to use carbs when they are on diet? I myself dunnot prefer it, I get enough energy without them.

Carbs only backfire for me, I get craving for food all the time so im better of when I cut them off completely.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Tiny Snake said:


> I have read about this too, should be less carb craving as well I think.


Yup. If you're disciplined enough to do keto then adding dnp to it works great. I'm losing great on it at the moment having cut out major carbs - still having some of the less sugary fruits but no bread/rice/pasta/potatoes etc.


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

MrLulz said:


> Yup. If you're disciplined enough to do keto then adding dnp to it works great. I'm losing great on it at the moment having cut out major carbs - still having some of the less sugary fruits but no bread/rice/pasta/potatoes etc.


Ok, well im kinda disciplined. Havent had any carbs except for once a week like pscarb suggest on his diet plan for over 12 weeks now.

Is there any reason for the fruits or you just take them because you want to ?  I mean like, giving any possitive effects of the dnp or something, because if I remember correctly there are some posts which suggest taking some fruits while on DNP I think?

Cheers

Btw: Which dose are you running? Powder / crystal?


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Tiny Snake said:


> Ok, well im kinda disciplined. Havent had any carbs except for once a week like pscarb suggest on his diet plan for over 12 weeks now.
> 
> Is there any reason for the fruits or you just take them because you want to ?  I mean like, giving any possitive effects of the dnp or something, because if I remember correctly there are some posts which suggest taking some fruits while on DNP I think?
> 
> ...


I just have fruit as I've a sweet tooth and some grapes or strawberries fills the void.

I've used anywhere between 125mg a day to 375mg a day the last three weeks. I take it in one go right before bed and adjust the dose dependent on what I've got on the next day.


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

MrLulz said:


> I just have fruit as I've a sweet tooth and some grapes or strawberries fills the void.
> 
> I've used anywhere between 125mg a day to 375mg a day the last three weeks. I take it in one go right before bed and adjust the dose dependent on what I've got on the next day.


Ok thats smart! 

Ill use the crystal dnp so I think I will start with 125mg just to be safe but im aiming for 375mg a day.


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Don't focus on being on keto, you won't be able to maintain it once dnp really gets rolling. Have some fruit juice on you ALL the time in case you go hypo.

The way I understand it, more carbs=more heat, more weight loss as long as you stay in a deficit.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Tiny Snake said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I will probably start dnp sometime next week, and I think I got all bases covered, but stubborn as I am.
> 
> ...


That's a very bad idea and even if it wasn't you wouldn't stand it.

Eat between 100 - 200 grs of carbs


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

For me the sweet spot, and I really mean sweet, has been 250 mg of DNP a day and 200 grs of carbs a day.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

I've never gone hypo once on DNP and low carbs, whereas with Superdrol I was getting it all the time.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

thinkinht said:


> The way I understand it, more carbs=more heat, more weight loss as long as you stay in a deficit.


This isn't true. Can't remember the science behind it, but I lost more in one low carb high fat week than in two

week of high carb and low fat.


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

MrLulz said:


> This isn't true. Can't remember the science behind it, but I lost more in one low carb high fat week than in two
> 
> week of high carb and low fat.


could have been many different factors mate, on DNP you'll lose weight anyway most important is staying healthy.

People already now **** all about DNP, let's not suggest keto to go with it, hey'll go hypo and think it's normal


----------

